# Poole Quay for your Car 29th June 2007



## mighTy Tee

PooleTourism said:


> *Hi, It's Sam from Poole Tourism.
> 
> I just thought I would post a message to say, it would be great to see all you Audi TT owners on Poole Quay at our Audi TT night, supported by Poole Audi taking place on Friday 29th June
> 
> Previous Audi TT nights have always been well attended, and if I can remember the weather has always been kind!!!!
> 
> The Event starts at 6pm and runs until 9pm. There is always a great atmophere and there are plenty of restaurants and cafes on the waters edge to choose from.
> 
> Our "Car of the Week" competition will run on this night. The Prize on offer is a Â£50 dining voucher to be used in one of Pooleâ€™s top restaurants.
> 
> For further information on this event please visit: www.pooletourism.com
> or send your email/mobile phone number to: [email protected] with Subscribe â€" Audi TT night in the subject box for email and SMS (text message) updates.
> 
> I look forward to meeting you on the 29th June.
> 
> Sam, Poole Tourism*


----------



## Rad TT

I'll be there mighty, looking forward to it, we might make a cruise out of it.
happy new year to you mate..


----------



## phodge

I'll try to attend one this year.


----------



## Dr.Phibes

would be interested in attending one of these. stayed at Poole Quay a couple of summers ago for a long weekend. sounds like a good excuse for another.


----------



## Gizmo750

In the diary already - and I will be able to get on the boat this time without having to beg for a pass (Thanks and big love to Richard, big BOO-HISS and no thanks at all to John :lol: )


----------



## TThriller

Let make this a proper do! Something on the lines of the TTorquay Weekend.

Popping down that kind of distance would make much more sense as a weekend do rather than for just the one evening. There must be a large inexpensive hotel we could block book for us all to meet up at and return to.

Now where's our Events Secretary?....

Dave


----------



## NaughTTy

Defo doing this again this year - too good to miss. 8)

Probably be staying at the Mansion House again - highly recommended.


----------



## JayGemson

I'll be there!!

But why are they two dates? Not good to dilute it in my opinion. We want all the TTs there on one night, not some on one night and some on another.


----------



## NaughTTy

JayGemson said:


> I'll be there!!
> 
> But why are they two dates? Not good to dilute it in my opinion. We want all the TTs there on one night, not some on one night and some on another.


It's always the 5th Friday of any month Jay - obviously there aren't too many 5th Fridays - usually only one between May and September. Just happens that there are two this year 

Agree with you though - we should aim to all get there for one of the events. I'm aiming for the 29th of June


----------



## mighTy Tee

NaughTTy said:


> Agree with you though - we should aim to all get there for one of the events. I'm aiming for the 29th of June


Assume the National Event is not that weekend in (say) Newcastle?

Talking of which, when will the date and venue be announced?


----------



## NaughTTy

mighTy Tee said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you though - we should aim to all get there for one of the events. I'm aiming for the 29th of June
> 
> 
> 
> Assume the National Event is not that weekend in (say) Newcastle?
> 
> Talking of which, when will the date and venue be announced?
Click to expand...

Pretty certain it won't be, but I don't know when it's being announced - Don't think anything's finalised yet.


----------



## phodge

NaughTTy said:


> Defo doing this again this year - too good to miss. 8)
> 
> Probably be staying at the Mansion House again - highly recommended.


Let me know your plans and we'll join you for a cruise and stay, if that's OK.


----------



## digimeisTTer

Anyone fancy giving me a lift this year as i'm TTless :?


----------



## NaughTTy

digimeisTTer said:


> Anyone fancy giving me a lift this year as i'm TTless :?


You sure you won't find something better to do this year Andy :roll: :wink:

What was it.... Tunisia vs Uraguay or something equally rivetting :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defo doing this again this year - too good to miss. 8)
> 
> Probably be staying at the Mansion House again - highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know your plans and we'll join you for a cruise and stay, if that's OK.
Click to expand...

Plans will be posted in good time....but not yet :roll: :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750

digimeisTTer said:


> Anyone fancy giving me a lift this year as i'm TTless :?


Just shout mate, no problems at all


----------



## digimeisTTer

Well it was the World Cup Paul 

Cheers Guy, that'd be great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jog

How about we have a cruise from poole on the Saturday through the new forest and end up here for the afternoon.

http://www.beaulieu.co.uk/motormuseum/introduction.cfm

I could try to see if we could get some for of group club concession or even favoured parking inside the museum.

I only live a couple of miles away and dont mind calling in to try and arrange something.


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> Defo doing this again this year - too good to miss. 8)
> 
> Probably be staying at the Mansion House again - highly recommended.


Already booked the time off work for the june date.

mansion house booked :wink:

And Thriller come out with us and it will be a proper do!









Cant wait for this event again 8)


----------



## nutts

Let's just say... everyone should plan for the Aug date, not the July date  EVERYONE knows not to plan anything for July...  :wink: 

Steve will ready very soon to announce the date & venue for the 2007 annual event, but we had a committee meet last Saturday and he just needs to confirm ones or two last points with the venue


----------



## KevtoTTy

nutts said:


> Let's just say... everyone should plan for the Aug date, not the July date  EVERYONE knows not to plan anything for *July*...  :wink:
> 
> Steve will ready very soon to announce the date & venue for the 2007 annual event, but we had a committee meet last Saturday and he just needs to confirm ones or two last points with the venue


Who said anything about *July*?? The 2 Fridays are June 29th & Aug 31st:?


----------



## nutts

Just ignore my comments then


----------



## ObiWan

I would prefer the August date myself, we are keen to attend this year


----------



## NaughTTy

jog said:


> How about we have a cruise from poole on the Saturday through the new forest and end up here for the afternoon.
> 
> http://www.beaulieu.co.uk/motormuseum/introduction.cfm
> 
> I could try to see if we could get some for of group club concession or even favoured parking inside the museum.
> 
> I only live a couple of miles away and dont mind calling in to try and arrange something.


Sounds like a good idea to me. 8)

And pleeeeaase can we all try to stick with the June date as is traditional now.


----------



## Dr.Phibes

My vote goes for June too. More chance of better weather as well


----------



## TT Law

Although nothing is confirmed yet it is looking likely that the TTOC National Event will be the 01st July!

I suggest we look at the August date if possible.

Steve


----------



## NaughTTy

TT Law said:


> Although nothing is confirmed yet it is looking likely that the TTOC National Event will be the 01st July!
> 
> I suggest we look at the August date if possible.
> 
> Steve


BU663R :evil:


----------



## ttvic

I also would prefer the June date, if and when the TTOC can confirm their date as the 1st July what about a grand cruise from Poole to the National Event


----------



## NaughTTy

ttvic said:


> I also would prefer the June date, if and when the TTOC can confirm their date as the 1st July what about a grand cruise from Poole to the National Event


If we all cruise up on the Saturday we might get a few more to the AGM [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

NaughTTy said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also would prefer the June date, if and when the TTOC can confirm their date as the 1st July what about a grand cruise from Poole to the National Event
> 
> 
> 
> If we all cruise up on the Saturday we might get a few more to the AGM [smiley=idea2.gif]
Click to expand...

Would be good for the Charity Auction as well :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

ObiWan said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also would prefer the June date, if and when the TTOC can confirm their date as the 1st July what about a grand cruise from Poole to the National Event
> 
> 
> 
> If we all cruise up on the Saturday we might get a few more to the AGM [smiley=idea2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would be good for the Charity Auction as well :wink:
Click to expand...

....and we would know where the flags are :lol:


----------



## thebears

JUNE


----------



## B16TTC

Yes please to June!


----------



## TThriller

thebears said:


> And Thriller come out with us and it will be a proper do!


Absolutley, you're on!!!

*** JUNE ***

Hopefully, I'll have met up with you a fortnight beforehand at Le Mans


----------



## ObiWan

I can always go in August on my own :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge

thebears said:


> JUNE


 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## thebears

TThriller said:


> Hopefully, I'll have met up with you a fortnight beforehand at Le Mans


Booked that time off work as well. 8)


----------



## thebears

phodge said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> JUNE
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=stupid.gif]
Click to expand...

David coming as well :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTotal

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c9b8ce38b5

Last years great meet details above.... 8)

I am waiting to see what date they are going to run, it will be on just ONE day .


----------



## TTotal

Hi all, just got this back from James Lattimer who is running the event for Poole Audi, can we all try to support this great event, its been going for 4 years, lets make the 5th year the best with a lot of support from the Forum and the TTOC 

*Hi John,

Good to hear from you â€" The date this year is 29th June.

Iâ€™ll be starting planning with Poole Tourism in a month or so. I got some very good feedback last year about the BBQ and the boat but Iâ€™m always looking for new ideas so any suggestions your members have will be greatly received.

Thanks for your support and see you in June.

Regards,

James Lattimer*


----------



## NaughTTy

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Hang on to yer dust caps :roll:

:wink:


----------



## TTotal

Just remember who won last year! :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy

TTotal said:


> Just remember who won last year! :wink:


..........................just how many times are you going to post this picture [smiley=sleeping.gif] ...........................lies, lies,lies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robokn

TTotal said:


> Just remember who won last year! :wink:


Was that not 2005 as ttej won last year 2006 i know alll these years just blend into one


----------



## NaughTTy

robokn said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember who won last year! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that not 2005 as ttej won last year 2006 i know alll these years just blend into one
Click to expand...

Bit of an "in" joke that one Rob - That "Car of the Night" banner was used on more than one car for photos last year :wink: :roll:


----------



## robokn

i guess i'm not with the in crowd then


----------



## NaughTTy

robokn said:


> i guess i'm not with the in crowd then


I'm sure we can give you honoury membership now Rob 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy

NaughTTy said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i'm not with the in crowd then
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure we can give you honoury membership now Rob 8)
Click to expand...

OBVIOUSLY Johns car in reality is NOT that good! :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Maybe with my RESPRAY it is now :wink:


----------



## JayGemson

SWEET - 29th June it is!!

I'll be there.


----------



## phodge

We'll be there too....


----------



## robokn

Looking forward to being a pikey and coming just for the free food [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Just dont bring anyone wiv tattoooes and skinheads OK ? :lol:


----------



## thebears

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Cool I am in talks with the mansion house on a group room buy. I will keep you posted.


----------



## robokn

TTotal said:


> Just dont bring anyone wiv tattoooes and skinheads OK ? :lol:


Have you changed your attitude towards men of this persusion young man


----------



## TTotal

"Look into my eyes. Look into my eyes. The eyes. The eyes. Not around the eyes. Don't look around my eyes. Look into my eyes... You're under."


----------



## robokn

I look nothing like at all john but very funny BTW :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Bump..... whoops sorry


----------



## blagman

I am local so i will pop down will be great to see so many TT's in one place


----------



## ttvic

Just booked room at The Mansion House

Now how many are driving from Poole to the TTOC National Event?


----------



## TTotal

Blimey Vic, you look nice in that new frock!


----------



## phodge

ttvic said:


> Just booked room at The Mansion House
> 
> Now how many are driving from Poole to the TTOC National Event?


It's a possibility.....


----------



## ttvic

TTotal said:


> Blimey Vic, you look nice in that new frock!


It's just a picture of my daughter - Becki

PS and no you can't have her mobile phone number


----------



## TTotal

Oh yeh !


----------



## NaughTTy

ttvic said:


> Just booked room at The Mansion House
> 
> Now how many are driving from Poole to the TTOC National Event?


I'll be going home on Saturday and driving up to Donny on Sunday morning. Ella's not coming to the National Event this year so going to spend the night at home and cruise up on Sunday.


----------



## TT2 Brilliant Red

Looked at photos from previous years and all the cars look nice and clean. After the journey down how do you manage to clean them?


----------



## NaughTTy

TT2 Brilliant Red said:


> Looked at photos from previous years and all the cars look nice and clean. After the journey down how do you manage to clean them?


It's always been brilliant sunshine so not much to clean :wink:

Although the year before last I ended cleaning mine with bottled water and microfibre cloths on the Quay :roll: It took 3 of us about 15 minutes to do a quick wipe over - thank heavens for a good coat of wax a couple of weeks before :wink:


----------



## robokn

Can i book a place for my little ole car and then off to the national event
the next day


----------



## NaughTTy

Is anyone talking to Poole Audi/Poole Tourism about an area on the Quay for us again this year?

Not sure we're going to get flags and banners this year unless anyone (reps) is going to straight up to Donnington and can take them up to set up on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## NaughTTy

Room booked at the Mansion House  No online discount this year though 

No answer to my post above then? John, Rob any info?


----------



## TTotal

I guess Robokn our Regional Rep is already talking to them ... :?


----------



## Gizmo750

NaughTTy said:


> Room booked at the Mansion House  No online discount this year though
> 
> No answer to my post above then? John, Rob any info?


Hope you've had your vaccinations - can't have "all sorts" coming down here without them you know........


----------



## NaughTTy

Gizmo750 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Room booked at the Mansion House  No online discount this year though
> 
> No answer to my post above then? John, Rob any info?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you've had your vaccinations - can't have "all sorts" coming down here without them you know........
Click to expand...

Complete immunisation course completed. Would want to bring back any south coast diseases to the lovely Bucks countryside


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> I guess Robokn our Regional Rep is already talking to them ... :?


I've pm'd him John


----------



## TTotal

As he's local I could kick him in the goulies if its easier :?


----------



## KevtoTTy

What you do for Donnington John - going up Sat or Sun?


----------



## TTotal

Going Sunday Kev...and you?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Thinking of staying with my mate in Melksham Saturday night and (with your permission of course) join up with anyone heading from the Souf Sunday morning.

Not sure if Bev can be arsed as she seems to have contracted that deadly disease - 'Anti-Miltekitus'.


----------



## TTotal

Great idea, Helen has also got a disease "Gowherejohnisgoingitus" 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy

TTotal said:


> Great idea, Helen has also got a disease "Gowherejohnisgoingitus" 8)


She obviously (somehow) loves you..........................


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> As he's local I could kick him in the goulies if its easier :?


Feel free if you want to John :wink:


----------



## ttvic

NaughTTy said:


> Is anyone talking to Poole Audi/Poole Tourism about an area on the Quay for us again this year?
> 
> Not sure we're going to get flags and banners this year unless anyone (reps) is going to straight up to Donnington and can take them up to set up on Saturday afternoon.


Paul I am planning to drive from Poole to Donnington on the Saturday if thats a help re banners, not sure about flag poles in a Roadster


----------



## TTotal

Have just sent a note to Anne Simpson at Poole Tourism to get some details..

Watch this space 8)


----------



## TTotal

OK you lovely lot, Ane has come back with this message, so keep a look out ! (and best behiour mind!) :lol:



> Yes, I'm the organiser of Quay for My Car - Will pass your e-mail on to my colleague Sam who will post onto the forum and also keep you informed
> 
> Regards
> 
> Anne


Thanks Anne !


----------



## NaughTTy

ttvic said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone talking to Poole Audi/Poole Tourism about an area on the Quay for us again this year?
> 
> Not sure we're going to get flags and banners this year unless anyone (reps) is going to straight up to Donnington and can take them up to set up on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul I am planning to drive from Poole to Donnington on the Saturday if thats a help re banners, not sure about flag poles in a Roadster
Click to expand...

Thanks Vic. Flagpole is difficult even in a coupe (ask Richard :wink: )

I'll have a chat on the OC Forum

And thanks John too


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone talking to Poole Audi/Poole Tourism about an area on the Quay for us again this year?
> 
> Not sure we're going to get flags and banners this year unless anyone (reps) is going to straight up to Donnington and can take them up to set up on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul I am planning to drive from Poole to Donnington on the Saturday if thats a help re banners, not sure about flag poles in a Roadster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Vic. Flagpole is difficult even in a coupe (ask Richard :wink: )
> 
> I'll have a chat on the OC Forum
> 
> And thanks John too
Click to expand...

Roof down flag up! Easy :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Audi TT? Come on in!










Poole Quay is playing host to a car event which is supported by Poole Audi. On the 29th June, the only vehicles allowed onto Poole Quayside are Audi TTâ€™s!

The theme is part of the Coles Miller â€˜Quay for my Carâ€™ event which takes place every Friday night between May - August.

From 6pm-9pm, specific car owners gain free entry to an event in a spectacular location, where they can enjoy a relaxed summer evening along the waters edge, showing off vehicles and sharing tips and advise with like minded people.

Variety spices up the action for spectators with a different marque of car on offer every Friday night:

5th Friday of the month â€" 29th June - Audi TT night hosted by Poole Audi 
Each week a different judge from event sponsors, Coles Miller Solicitors selects their â€œCar of the Week.â€ The prize on offer is a Â£50 dining voucher to be used in one of Pooleâ€™s top restaurants.

Coles Miller â€˜Quay for my Carâ€™ is a very popular spectator event, as all the cars have a â€˜Details boardâ€™ giving the cars history and amusing anecdotes.

You wonâ€™t find a better location! Both car owners and spectators can join in with the bustling and lively atmosphere, whilst enjoying the views and the choice between continental cafÃ© bars, traditional pubs or fine dining restaurants.

Check out www.pooletourism.com for updates on â€˜Quay for my Carâ€™ and all the other events taking place as part of â€œSummertime in the Southâ€ with Wave 105 FM.

For more information and pictures of Poole and the events programme please contact: Sam Gaskell â€" Assistant Tourism Marketing Manager 
Email: [email protected], direct Tel: 01202 262536, fax: 01202 262534 or check out the Poole tourism website at www.pooletourism.com

THE ABOVE SENT TO ME BY SAM JUST NOW.


----------



## mighTy Tee

NaughTTy said:


> Thanks Vic. Flagpole is difficult even in a coupe (ask Richard :wink: )


Well I aint going to carry the f'ing thing again....

Why was it not designed as a 3 piece (or more) pole to fit in a TT boot?


----------



## TTotal

Exactly, why was it not thought about properly... :?


----------



## PooleTourism

Hi, It's Sam from Poole Tourism.

I just thought I would post a message to say, it would be great to see all you Audi TT owners on Poole Quay at our Audi TT night, supported by Poole Audi taking place on *Friday 29th June*

Previous Audi TT nights have always been well attended, and if I can remember the weather has always been kind!!!!

The Event starts at *6pm and runs until 9pm*. There is always a great atmophere and there are plenty of restaurants and cafes on the waters edge to choose from.

Our "Car of the Week" competition will run on this night. The Prize on offer is a Â£50 dining voucher to be used in one of Pooleâ€™s top restaurants.

For further information on this event please visit: www.pooletourism.com
or send your email/mobile phone number to: [email protected] with Subscribe â€" Audi TT night in the subject box for email and SMS (text message) updates.

I look forward to meeting you on the 29th June.

Sam, Poole Tourism


----------



## TTotal

Hiya Sam, Many thanks for taking the time to post up this info, we shall endevour to get you a load of TTs from here, watch this space!

John


----------



## TTotal

Guys take some time to look through last years meet here, this will be the 5th year that this forum has been involved and also the TTOC.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 58&start=0


----------



## ttvic

John

You sure the TTOC has been involved with this event for 5 years ?


----------



## TTotal

Yep, they have been and they ought to be with this one too


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Guys take some time to look through last years meet here, this will be the 5th year that this forum has been involved and also the TTOC.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 58&start=0


...and some more :wink: 8)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=65599


----------



## TTotal

Dont I recognise that face ?


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Dont I recognise that face ?


That's just was and TTej 'horsing' around as usual :roll:


----------



## robokn

Can this now be made a sticky and can we start having a list of people and cars that are coming looks like being a great night again lets embrace the event as poole and the local audi dealership always put on a good now so the least we can do is replicate thier passion for the event


----------



## TTotal

Hi Rob,
Welcome back, are you getting a REPS signature soon? Send an email to a MOD to get a sticky I think?

John


----------



## robokn

It was stickied last night i think will push it forward try and get alot of cars there!!


----------



## TTotal

Well lets start with a list then , here we go...

1. TTotal - John and Helen


----------



## mighTy Tee

1. TTotal - John and Helen
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie


----------



## phodge

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie
3. phodge - Penny & David


----------



## robokn

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette


----------



## NaughTTy

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David 
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette
5. NaughTTy - Paul & Ella
6. ttvic - Vic


----------



## KevtoTTy

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David 
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette 
5. NaughTTy - Paul & Ella 
6. ttvic - Vic
7. KevtoTTY - Kev & Billy No Mates


----------



## JayGemson

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David 
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette 
5. NaughTTy - Paul & Ella 
6. ttvic - Vic 
7. KevtoTTY - Kev & Billy No Mates
8. JayGemson - Jay and Lynne


----------



## KevtoTTy

Perhaps those that are staying can indicate this as well :?


----------



## NaughTTy

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David - Staying Mansion House
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette 
5. NaughTTy - Paul & Ella - Staying Mansion House
6. ttvic - Vic - Staying Mansion house (AFAIK)
7. KevtoTTY - Kev & Billy No Mates
8. JayGemson - Jay and Lynne
9. thebears - Dales & Jacs - Staying Mansion House (AFAIK)
10. joe-90
11. mattwarner

Last two from this thread


----------



## digimeisTTer

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David - Staying Mansion House 
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette 
5. NaughTTy - Paul & Ella - Staying Mansion House 
6. ttvic - Vic - Staying Mansion house (AFAIK) 
7. KevtoTTY - Kev & Billy No Mates 
8. JayGemson - Jay and Lynne 
9. thebears - Dales & Jacs - Staying Mansion House (AFAIK) 
10. joe-90 
11. mattwarner 
12. Digi (obviously no TT hoping to bum a ride with Gizmo)

Talking of who where is he? :?:


----------



## thebears

Yep, booked the Mansion yesterday and had confirmation.


----------



## TTotal

Come on you lot, this has got to be the worst show of hands yet :?

Robokn - can you ensure that we have a TTOC pitch reserved like previous years ???

Cheers


----------



## robokn

Just emailed them


----------



## B16TTC

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David - Staying Mansion House 
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette 
5. NaughTTy - Paul & Ella - Staying Mansion House 
6. ttvic - Vic - Staying Mansion house (AFAIK) 
7. KevtoTTY - Kev & Billy No Mates 
8. JayGemson - Jay and Lynne 
9. thebears - Dales & Jacs - Staying Mansion House (AFAIK) 
10. joe-90 
11. mattwarner 
12. Digi (obviously no TT hoping to bum a ride with Gizmo) 
13. mlarner - Mervyn & Natalie ~ hopefully not an unlucky number to sign up!


----------



## tt-tony

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David - Staying Mansion House 
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette 
5. NaughTTy - Paul & Ella - Staying Mansion House 
6. ttvic - Vic - Staying Mansion house (AFAIK) 
7. KevtoTTY - Kev & Billy No Mates 
8. JayGemson - Jay and Lynne 
9. thebears - Dales & Jacs - Staying Mansion House (AFAIK) 
10. joe-90 
11. mattwarner 
12. Digi (obviously no TT hoping to bum a ride with Gizmo) 
13. mlarner - Mervyn & Natalie ~ hopefully not an unlucky number to sign up!
14. tt-tony - Tony


----------



## Gizmo750

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David - Staying Mansion House 
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette 
5. NaughTTy - Paul & Ella - Staying Mansion House 
6. ttvic - Vic - Staying Mansion house (AFAIK) 
7. KevtoTTY - Kev & Billy No Mates 
8. JayGemson - Jay and Lynne 
9. thebears - Dales & Jacs - Staying Mansion House (AFAIK) 
10. joe-90 
11. mattwarner 
12. Digi (obviously no TT hoping to bum a ride with Gizmo) 
13. mlarner - Mervyn & Natalie ~ hopefully not an unlucky number to sign up! 
14. tt-tony - Tony
15. Gizmo750 (with Digi in the boot :wink: ) (oh, and by the way, first page of this thread confirms I'm going....)


----------



## Techno

Posted: Thu May 10, 2007 7:51 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David - Staying Mansion House 
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette 
5. NaughTTy - Paul & Ella - Staying Mansion House 
6. ttvic - Vic - Staying Mansion house (AFAIK) 
7. KevtoTTY - Kev & Billy No Mates 
8. JayGemson - Jay and Lynne 
9. thebears - Dales & Jacs - Staying Mansion House (AFAIK) 
10. joe-90 
11. mattwarner 
12. Digi (obviously no TT hoping to bum a ride with Gizmo) 
13. mlarner - Mervyn & Natalie ~ hopefully not an unlucky number to sign up! 
14. tt-tony - Tony 
15. Gizmo750 (with Digi in the boot ) (oh, and by the way, first page of this thread confirms I'm going....) 
16. Techno -- Malc and Sue


----------



## BillP

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David - Staying Mansion House 
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette 
5. NaughTTy - Paul & Ella - Staying Mansion House 
6. ttvic - Vic - Staying Mansion house (AFAIK) 
7. KevtoTTY - Kev & Billy No Mates 
8. JayGemson - Jay and Lynne 
9. thebears - Dales & Jacs - Staying Mansion House (AFAIK) 
10. joe-90 
11. mattwarner 
12. Digi (obviously no TT hoping to bum a ride with Gizmo) 
13. mlarner - Mervyn & Natalie ~ hopefully not an unlucky number to sign up! 
14. tt-tony - Tony 
15. Gizmo750 (with Digi in the boot ) (oh, and by the way, first page of this thread confirms I'm going....) 
16. Techno -- Malc and Sue
17. Billp[/list]


----------



## TTotal

Nice number of cars, lets keep them coming, can we get 20 cars ???


----------



## gadgetboy38

i'm interted just trying to get time off work.


----------



## TTotal

gadgetboy38 said:


> i'm interted just trying to get time off work.


Thats Cool, let us know if you can join the fun! 8)


----------



## NaughTTy

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David - Staying Mansion House 
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette 
5. NaughTTy - Paul & Ella - Staying Mansion House 
6. ttvic - Vic - Staying Mansion house (AFAIK) 
7. KevtoTTY - Kev & Billy No Mates 
8. JayGemson - Jay and Lynne 
9. thebears - Dales & Jacs - Staying Mansion House (AFAIK) 
10. joe-90 
11. mattwarner 
12. Digi (obviously no TT hoping to bum a ride with Gizmo) 
13. mlarner - Mervyn & Natalie ~ hopefully not an unlucky number to sign up! 
14. tt-tony - Tony 
15. Gizmo750 (with Digi in the boot ) (oh, and by the way, first page of this thread confirms I'm going....) 
16. Techno -- Malc and Sue
17. Billp
18. liffy99 (from the Poole to AGM cruise thread)


----------



## TTotal

BUMP!
Tonight by the way is Tuesday and as usual there is the fantastic Poole Quay night for a fantastic display of about 3000 motorcyles, look me up as I will be there on the BMW ...










Every Tuesday night from April to September at Poole Quay, see you there!


----------



## bulldogbites

HI, IM NEW TO THE SEEN BUT COUNT ME IN


----------



## TTotal

bulldogbites said:


> HI, IM NEW TO THE SEEN BUT COUNT ME IN


Hi Bulldog, welcome to your new forum, look forward to meeting up with you at Poole, what car and what colour? We'll see you there!

John


----------



## bulldogbites

hi john i tried attaching a photo but far to hard for my simple mind, but i got a silver 2002 225 coupe with xenons,bose audi satnav the usual.looking forward to meeting everyone and all the sexy tt,s. 
simon


----------



## robokn

Simon if you upload the picture to a site photobucket for example and then cut and paste the link to the post it will magically appear by the wonders of geekness, enjoy the site have a look at the owners club as well and i look forward to seeing you at poole

rob


----------



## bulldogbites

* you can teach an old dog new tricks thanks rob i just got to learn how to make it smaller next and hope to see every 1 down poole*


----------



## TTotal

Nice looking car Rob ! Well done matey, C U @ Poole!


----------



## jog

Has the cruise down to Poole been organised yet. Where are you meeting up. I may try to come too :wink:


----------



## robokn

Not as yet will be posting up times next will prop be the lord john barleycorn again and then down to Poole


----------



## TTotal

If I can buTT in...

We shall try to aim for 4pm leaving time so as to give us a stress free cruise for a change!!!

So meet at the Sir John Barley Corn pub at 3pm onwards...?



















Is this ok Rob ?
Richard, can you cut and paste this onto your first page please?
Thanks


----------



## robokn

Sounds good to me If all people going can be at the pub for 1545 that will give us time to decide on the route traffic being the biggest factor here and dish out some maps with both, the coast route and the country route,

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## ttvic

Any one else driving down from Surrey / South London to the Sir John Barley Corn Pub ?


----------



## NaughTTy

We'll be coming down A34, M3, M27 Vic - you could try and meet us en-route if you like. Last year we stopped at Chieveley Services to meet up with Jay. Not sure if this is a suitable point for you - let us know.


----------



## ttvic

NaughTTy said:


> We'll be coming down A34, M3, M27 Vic - you could try and meet us en-route if you like. Last year we stopped at Chieveley Services to meet up with Jay. Not sure if this is a suitable point for you - let us know.


Paul

Chievely way out of my way I pick up the M3 at junction 1 and fly


----------



## NaughTTy

ttvic said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be coming down A34, M3, M27 Vic - you could try and meet us en-route if you like. Last year we stopped at Chieveley Services to meet up with Jay. Not sure if this is a suitable point for you - let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> Chievely way out of my way I pick up the M3 at junction 1 and fly
Click to expand...

I did think it might be 

We're all planning to meet at the John Barleycorn off Junction 1 of the M27 at around 3.30pm so hopefully we'll see you there.


----------



## NaughTTy

Just a little update.....

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David - Staying Mansion House 
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette 
5. NaughTTy - Paul & Ella - Staying Mansion House 
6. ttvic - Vic - Staying Mansion house (AFAIK) 
7. KevtoTTY - Kev & Billy No Mates 
8. JayGemson - Jay and Lynne 
9. thebears - Dales & Jacs - Staying Mansion House (AFAIK) 
10. joe-90 
11. mattwarner 
12. Digi (obviously no TT hoping to bum a ride with Gizmo) 
13. mlarner - Mervyn & Natalie ~ hopefully not an unlucky number to sign up! 
14. tt-tony - Tony 
15. Gizmo750 (with Digi in the boot ) (oh, and by the way, first page of this thread confirms I'm going....) 
16. Techno -- Malc and Sue
17. Billp
18. liffy99 (from the Poole to AGM cruise thread) 
19. bulldogbites
20. mcrookall (possible - from my Silverstone thread - the first MKII to join us hopefully  )
21. gadgetboy38 (possible - from previous page)
22. Ian Harris (from a TTOC section thread)


----------



## robokn

Cheers Naughtty for that Come on people lets try and get 30 cars and make it bigger than last year, There are a few from down south whose names I don't see, great night and normally FREE FOOD, sorry NO PIES.


----------



## surftt

We'd love to be there but have a prior commitment, plus we don't finish work till 4:15 at the earliest  
Catch up with you all at Donnington Park!


----------



## JayGemson

SurfTT, why not simply join us at Poole? You don't have to be in the main convoy from the pub to attend and enjoy the meet.

I'll try my best to be at the Barleycorn if I can but it depends on getting time off work, otherwise I may have to join you in Poole


----------



## NaughTTy

JayGemson said:


> SurfTT, why not simply join us at Poole? You don't have to be in the main convoy from the pub to attend and enjoy the meet.
> 
> I'll try my best to be at the Barleycorn if I can but it depends on getting time off work, otherwise I may have to join you in Poole


If you do get the afternoon off Jay - let me know sand we'll see if we can meet up at Chieveley again


----------



## robokn

Just a little update.....

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David - Staying Mansion House 
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette 
5. NaughTTy - Paul & Ella - Staying Mansion House 
6. ttvic - Vic - Staying Mansion house (AFAIK) 
7. KevtoTTY - Kev & Billy No Mates 
8. JayGemson - Jay and Lynne 
9. thebears - Dales & Jacs - Staying Mansion House (AFAIK) 
10. joe-90 
11. mattwarner 
12. Digi (obviously no TT hoping to bum a ride with Gizmo) 
13. mlarner - Mervyn & Natalie ~ hopefully not an unlucky number to sign up! 
14. tt-tony - Tony 
15. Gizmo750 (with Digi in the boot ) (oh, and by the way, first page of this thread confirms I'm going....) 
16. Techno -- Malc and Sue 
17. Billp 
18. liffy99 (from the Poole to AGM cruise thread) 
19. bulldogbites 
20. mcrookall (possible - from my Silverstone thread - the first MKII to join us hopefully ) 
21. gadgetboy38 (possible - from previous page) 
22. Ian Harris (from a TTOC section thread)

Come on people a great night and a lovely place where the sun always shines


----------



## thebears

1. TTotal - John and Helen 
2. mighTy Tee - Richard & Julie 
3. phodge - Penny & David - Staying Mansion House 
4. robokn - Rob and Jeanette 
5. NaughTTy - Paul & Ella - Staying Mansion House 
6. ttvic - Vic - Staying Mansion house (AFAIK) 
7. KevtoTTY - Kev & Billy No Mates 
8. JayGemson - Jay and Lynne 
9. thebears - Dales & Jacs - Staying Mansion House *booked long time ago*
10. joe-90 
11. mattwarner 
12. Digi (obviously no TT hoping to bum a ride with Gizmo) 
13. mlarner - Mervyn & Natalie ~ hopefully not an unlucky number to sign up! 
14. tt-tony - Tony 
15. Gizmo750 (with Digi in the boot ) (oh, and by the way, first page of this thread confirms I'm going....) 
16. Techno -- Malc and Sue 
17. Billp 
18. liffy99 (from the Poole to AGM cruise thread) 
19. bulldogbites 
20. mcrookall (possible - from my Silverstone thread - the first MKII to join us hopefully ) 
21. gadgetboy38 (possible - from previous page) 
22. Ian Harris (from a TTOC section thread)


----------



## Ian Harris

I'll be there trying to see how many of Poole Audi's free burgers I can eat to try and recoup some of my Â£850 bill after my last visit !!!


----------



## NaughTTy

Ian Harris said:


> I'll be there trying to see how many of Poole Audi's free burgers I can eat to try and recoup some of my Â£850 bill after my last visit !!!


Nice one Ian. 

I added your name to the list from a thread I saw you post in the TTOC section


----------



## ttvic

NaughTTy said:


> Ian Harris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there trying to see how many of Poole Audi's free burgers I can eat to try and recoup some of my Â£850 bill after my last visit !!!
Click to expand...

At their prices you only have to eat 5 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn

Darren from G werks will also be there in his subtle TT,


----------



## TTotal

Get him here early to park up easy :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Do we have a TTOC pitch on the main quay organised yet?


----------



## TTotal

[smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> [smiley=huh2.gif]


I emailed Poole Tourism and Poole Audi last night in the end. Hopefully get some answers later on


----------



## TTotal

I thought Rob was doing that... :?


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> I thought Rob was doing that... :?


He had done a while ago but no response.

He's chasing today too. Just thought that I would give them a nudge as well - hopefully one of us will get some action out of them.


----------



## NaughTTy

Some good news from Poole Audi:



> From: "James Lattimer"
> > To: [email protected]
> > Cc:
> > Subject: FW: TT's on the Quay June 2007
> >
> >
> Good morning Paul,
> 
> Thanks for your email. Yes, weâ€™re doing a BBQ again and Iâ€™ve also got the Brownsea Island Ferry alongside again as it proved so popular last year.
> 
> More good news, hereâ€™s the weather forecast for the end of the week. (BBC Weather showing Sun)
> 
> See you on Friday!
> 
> James


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Well done mate, we'll now need to fence off the entrance to the ferry to keep those none TT owning scavengers off :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750

TTotal said:


> Well done mate, we'll now need to fence off the entrance to the ferry to keep those none TT owning scavengers off :lol:


 :?: :?: :?:


----------



## TTotal

:lol: Only pullin your leg little'un ! :lol:


----------



## jog

Sorry, i should have posted this a few days ago 

An email I received from james lattimer of Poole Audi.

It looks like there could be a special vehicle on show this year.  .....................................

Hi Mark,

How are your plans for the TT night coming along?

Iâ€™ve reserved the area behind the wall as usual for you. Weâ€™ll be getting the Ferry alongside again as it was so popular and also having the BBQ.

Iâ€™ll also be taking down our new car â€" the Audi R8.

If you could give me an idea of numbers for your lot, Iâ€™ll get the catering sorted.

See you next Friday!

Regards,

James



I have sent him a link to this thread so that he can gauge interest in the event and also the number of people coming along. Now where did i put my TT?????


----------



## TTotal

If I order the R8 do I get 2 burgers James ? :-*


----------



## NaughTTy

Nice one Mark  8)

Fantastic news. Looks like I don't need to keep checking my home email to get the rest of the answers then.

Can't wait to see the R8 8)


----------



## NaughTTy

More good news:



> Hi Paul
> 
> Your e-mail has been forwarded to me as Sam is off sick at the moment.
> 
> As far as I am aware - we do not have the final details for the Audi hospitality as that is being organised by the Company themselves.
> 
> In respect of space on the Quay side, I would be happy to accommodate a maximum of 10 vehicles from TT owners club, plus banners - will there be someone there that can identify those vehicles so that they can be directed away from others; what time are they likely to arrive and will it be in convoy or separately?
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Anne Simpson
> Special Events Manager


I've responded saying that we intend to arrive around 6pm, if not slightly earlier, so now we just need to decide which 10 of us should go on the quay side. (BTW I think this 10 is extremely generous after last year's offer of 6 (even if we did manage to squeeze 10 on :roll: :wink: ))

First come, first served?


----------



## mighTy Tee

Paul - I dont think we should allow any mk2s on the TTOC area 

Seriously though a selection of different models TTRs, Robs Candy TTR, TTC and dare I suggest QS. If we have any mk2s then one Roadster and 1 Coupe as well


----------



## NaughTTy

mighTy Tee said:


> Paul - I dont think we should allow any mk2s on the TTOC area
> 
> Seriously though a selection of different models TTRs, Robs Candy TTR, TTC and dare I suggest QS. If we have any mk2s then one Roadster and 1 Coupe as well


Great idea Rich.

Can I put my name down first then? Well you need a leftie too  
Also Dale asked me to put his name down as he's not on the Forum much lately and he missed out last year when we all got delayed getting there.


----------



## TTotal

One black one one whiTTe one (where is wak?)and one with a fairy light on? :-* ...

List begins here then

Mk 1 150 TTR ROBOKN
Mk 1 TTR 180
Mk 1 TTC 180
Mk 1 TTR 225 TTOTAL
Mk 1 TTC 225
Mk 1 LHD 180
Mk 1 LHD 225 NAUGHTTY
Mk 1 TTR V6 BEARS
Mk 1 TTC V6 KEVTT
QS MIGHTY_TEE

Whoops no room for the mk 2


----------



## jog

mighTy Tee said:


> Paul - I dont think we should allow any mk2s on the TTOC area
> 
> Seriously though a selection of different models TTRs, Robs Candy TTR, TTC and dare I suggest QS. If we have any mk2s then one Roadster and 1 Coupe as well


What about my TT avant  :lol:


----------



## phodge

TTotal said:


> One black one one whiTTe one (where is wak?)and one with a fairy light on? :-* ...
> 
> List begins here then
> 
> Mk 1 150 TTR ROBOKN
> Mk 1 TTR 180
> Mk 1 TTC 180
> Mk 1 TTR 225 TTOTAL
> Mk 1 TTC 225
> Mk 1 LHD 180
> Mk 1 LHD 225 NAUGHTTY
> Mk 1 TTR V6 BEARS
> Mk 1 TTC V6 KEVTT
> QS MIGHTY_TEE
> 
> Whoops no room for the mk 2


How come TTotal's dived in the 225 TTR slot??

:wink:


----------



## TTotal

Tell you what Pen it's your if you want, I have been there for 4 years now.

No doubt there will be a nonesense about the places anyhow as Robokn and the other custom green car is coming and they will expect special treatment ... :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

phodge said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> One black one one whiTTe one (where is wak?)and one with a fairy light on? :-* ...
> 
> List begins here then
> 
> Mk 1 150 TTR ROBOKN
> Mk 1 TTR 180
> Mk 1 TTC 180
> Mk 1 TTR 225 TTOTAL
> Mk 1 TTC 225
> Mk 1 LHD 180
> Mk 1 LHD 225 NAUGHTTY
> Mk 1 TTR V6 BEARS
> Mk 1 TTC V6 KEVTT
> QS MIGHTY_TEE
> 
> Whoops no room for the mk 2
> 
> 
> 
> How come TTotal's dived in the 225 TTR slot??
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Penny - just take the 180 TTR spot - no-one will know or care. :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Yeh just saw a pipe off :lol:


----------



## phodge

TTotal said:


> Yeh just saw a pipe off :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

I'll take the place if you don't want it. Five years in a row is a bit greedy!! :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess

I need a slot for a MKII TT and i'll have all the flags and banners as well.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Multiprocess said:


> I need a slot for a MKII TT and i'll have all the flags and banners as well.


How about 10 feet forward of the rest of us?  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess

mighTy Tee said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a slot for a MKII TT and i'll have all the flags and banners as well.
> 
> 
> 
> How about 10 feet forward of the rest of us?  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

Cheeky fecker!!

I will be coming from London way possibly, so is there a cruise planned for that area down?


----------



## mighTy Tee

Multiprocess said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a slot for a MKII TT and i'll have all the flags and banners as well.
> 
> 
> 
> How about 10 feet forward of the rest of us?  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheeky fecker!!
> 
> I will be coming from London way possibly, so is there a cruise planned for that area down?
Click to expand...

 



TTotal said:


> If I can buTT in...
> 
> We shall try to aim for 4pm leaving time so as to give us a stress free cruise for a change!!!
> 
> So meet at the Sir John Barley Corn pub at 3pm onwards...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## NaughTTy

Lee - There'll be 3 or so of us coming down from Bucks (A34 from M40 probably). Depending on your route, you could join us at Chievely Services at M4/A34 junction at Newbury if you like.


----------



## phodge

NaughTTy said:


> Lee - There'll be 3 or so of us coming down from Bucks (A34 from M40 probably). Depending on your route, you could join us at Chievely Services at M4/A34 junction at Newbury if you like.


I've been thinking about that.....would it be easier if we came up to yours and we all went from there?? It's not really out of our way.... :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee - There'll be 3 or so of us coming down from Bucks (A34 from M40 probably). Depending on your route, you could join us at Chievely Services at M4/A34 junction at Newbury if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about that.....would it be easier if we came up to yours and we all went from there?? It's not really out of our way.... :wink:
Click to expand...

I'll call you sometime between now and then Penny. Haven't really had much time to think about the route yet :?


----------



## B16TTC

TTotal wrote: 
One black one one whiTTe one (where is wak?)and one with a fairy light on? ... List begins here then:

Mk 1 150 TTR ROBOKN 
Mk 1 TTR 180 
Mk 1 TTC 180 
Mk 1 TTR 225 TTOTAL 
Mk 1 TTC 225 
Mk 1 LHD 180 
Mk 1 LHD 225 NAUGHTTY 
Mk 1 TTR V6 BEARS 
Mk 1 TTC V6 KEVTT 
QS MIGHTY_TEE

I'll be first reserve for something or other ~ one with a red interior?


----------



## TTotal

Mk 1 Custom TTR ROBOKN 
Mk 1 TTR LADY DRIVER PHODGE 
Mk 1 TTC 180 
Mk 1 TTR 225 TTOTAL 
Mk 1 TTC Red Interior MLARNER
Mk 1 LHD 180 
Mk 1 LHD 225 NAUGHTTY 
Mk 1 TTR V6 BEARS 
Mk 1 TTC V6 KEVTT 
QS MIGHTY_TEE


----------



## ttvic

MK 1 225 TTR TTVIC


----------



## mighTy Tee

Warning!!!

Do not follow Penny onto to the Quay as her sense of direction is definitely suspect 

Sorry Penny


----------



## TTotal

Mk 1 Custom TTR ........ROBOKN 
Mk 1 TTR Lady Driver.......PHODGE & COMPASS
Mk 2 ANY at all ????
Mk 1 TTR 225.............. TTOTAL 
Mk 1 TTC Red Interior.....MLARNER 
Mk 1 LHD TTR ............ TTVIC 
Mk 1 LHD 225............. NAUGHTTY 
Mk 1 TTR V6.............. BEARS 
Mk 1 TTC V6.............. KEVTT 
QS ............................MIGHTY_TEE

We only have 10 places ...

If any Mk 2 owners from the TTOC want to show their cars please post here, I will give up my place if neccessary


----------



## phodge

mighTy Tee said:


> Warning!!!
> 
> Do not follow Penny onto to the Quay as her sense of direction is definitely suspect
> 
> Sorry Penny


Got you there didn't I?? Anyway, I seem to remember that I wasn't driving at the time!!

:lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

phodge said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warning!!!
> 
> Do not follow Penny onto to the Quay as her sense of direction is definitely suspect
> 
> Sorry Penny
> 
> 
> 
> Got you there didn't I?? Anyway, I seem to remember that I wasn't driving at the time!!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

At least this time I know where we are going  Just remember dont turn hard right on the Quay, before announcing you meant the "other right" :wink:


----------



## TTotal

How many rights make a left ?


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Mk 1 Custom TTR ........ROBOKN
> Mk 1 TTR Lady Driver.......PHODGE & COMPASS
> Mk 2 ANY at all ????
> Mk 1 TTR 225.............. TTOTAL
> Mk 1 TTC Red Interior.....MLARNER
> Mk 1 LHD TTR ............ TTVIC
> Mk 1 LHD 225............. NAUGHTTY
> Mk 1 TTR V6.............. BEARS
> Mk 1 TTC V6.............. KEVTT
> QS ............................MIGHTY_TEE
> 
> We only have 10 places ...
> 
> If any Mk 2 owners from the TTOC want to show their cars please post here, I will give up my place if neccessary


What about Lee (Multiprocess). I believe he has hired a MKII and is bringing the flags and banners for us. Would be best if he's on the quay where they are going to be erected


----------



## TTotal

What about Lee? Didnt know he was coming... :?

He hasnt posted on here and its not an official event is it?


----------



## NaughTTy

From the last page John :wink:



Multiprocess said:


> I need a slot for a MKII TT and i'll have all the flags and banners as well.


Although, by the looks of it, I don't think he's found one yet
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=91374


----------



## robokn

John I hope he is coming as he bringing the banners :?


----------



## bulldogbites

hi quick question for someone that hasnt been before and isnt part of the ttoc yet where do all the other tt's park when we get down to the quay


----------



## tt-tony

I intend to be in my Mk1 TTR, but if the weather looks bad  I'll bring the Mk11 TTC.

Unfortunately, I won't be making that decision until the Friday morning.


----------



## Multiprocess

TTotal said:


> What about Lee? Didnt know he was coming... :?
> 
> He hasnt posted on here and its not an official event is it?


I thought I had posted up, but whether I am in a TT or not I will be there.

Where do I go if I have the A4?


----------



## phodge

Multiprocess said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Lee? Didnt know he was coming... :?
> 
> He hasnt posted on here and its not an official event is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had posted up, but whether I am in a TT or not I will be there.
> 
> Where do I go if I have the A4?
Click to expand...

Bournemouth!! :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer

There's a car park at Baiter Park just along from the Quay if not there are 2 multi-storeys wthin walking distance.


----------



## NaughTTy

bulldogbites said:


> hi quick question for someone that hasnt been before and isnt part of the ttoc yet where do all the other tt's park when we get down to the quay


You'll be directed down the Quay road to park.

Basically, they have a barrier up at each end of the Quay road and only allow TTs to enter the road where you can park wherever you find a space.

Those of us who are bagging the 10 TTOC spaces will be parked on the quay-side itself - right next to the water 8)


----------



## Multiprocess

Right, I will be driving a MKII TT so I will need a space on the stand as I will have the banners and flags etc.


----------



## NaughTTy

Multiprocess said:


> Right, I will be driving a MKII TT so I will need a space on the stand as I will have the banners and flags etc.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTotal

For those who have not been to Poole TT night before..just keep following the signs for The Quay , once you get to Poole. The nice marshalls will show you where to go and will give you your tokens for burgers too


----------



## digimeisTTer

Bugger! am i not going to get any free burgers?!!


----------



## TTotal

Andy, your friends will look after you matey dont worry!

Guy too


----------



## mighTy Tee

*IMPORTANT CRUISE INFO*

We are leaving the Sir John Barleycorn Pub at 4pm. Please ensure you are ready by then.

The cruise will take us through Fordingbridge thus avoiding potential A31 delays.

*If you have PMR Walkie Talkie please bring them - we usually use channel 4*


----------



## JayGemson

Hello everyone!

I doubt I'll be able to make it to the Barleycorn in time for 4pm so I'll see you all Quay-side tomorrow, aiiight :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

JayGemson said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I doubt I'll be able to make it to the Barleycorn in time for 4pm so I'll see you all Quay-side tomorrow, aiiight :wink:


That answers my next question Jay - I was just about to text you to see if you wanted to meet at Chievely again!

Obviously not!

See you there matey.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Proposed route for tomorrows cruise to Poole. It gives us other options should there be major problems on the main roads into Poole

Route Here

Courtesy of Dale (The Bears) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

Just had an e-mail back from Anne Simpson at Poole Tourism:



> Look forward to seeing you tommorrow - but can only park the 10 Quayside prior to 6.00pm - we can't do anything with anyone else until we have put the road closure in place at 6 I'm afraid.


So the 10 that are going on the Quayside will be allowed in slightly early to set up, get the flags up, etc. 

Others will have to wait. Let's see how things pan out once we get to Poole


----------



## melthesofty

I only bought mine last week, so haven't been to one of these before. I'd have to come down from Portsmouth (and back, as I don't have anywhere to stay). Will I still enjoy it, and how friendly is everyone?? How much will I miss out if I don't make it to the cruise down??
Thanks!!
Mel


----------



## Gizmo750

melthesofty said:


> I only bought mine last week, so haven't been to one of these before. I'd have to come down from Portsmouth (and back, as I don't have anywhere to stay). Will I still enjoy it, and how friendly is everyone?? How much will I miss out if I don't make it to the cruise down??
> Thanks!!
> Mel


Come on down and see for yourself.

Grasping the nettle is the only way and TT'ers are a very friendly lot. They don't bite (well, unless you include Count TTotal!)


----------



## NaughTTy

Hi Mel,

Welcome to the Forum 

You won't enjoy it at all - we're all horrible and don't take kindly to newcomers muscleing in on our evening :wink:

Seriously though....you'll have a great time. We are all very friendly and we'll make you very welcome (well, except John, who'll probably try to steal your dustcaps!!). Not everyone comes down on the cruise - just those who can come that way without too much of a detour.

Just come over to the TTOC pitch (on the Quayside) and say hello, or meet us for a chat on the Brownsea Ferry moored next to the Barbeque.

What's the spec of your car - colour, etc.

Look forward to meeting you


----------



## digimeisTTer

Hi Mel

I f you have a TT you'll be made to feel very welcome 

I used to be liked, but nowadays i get made to sit in a corner with a hat on, but i still go :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

digimeisTTer said:


> Hi Mel
> 
> I f you have a TT you'll be made to feel very welcome
> 
> I used to be liked, but nowadays i get made to sit in a corner with a hat on, but i still go :wink:


Flippin' S3 drivers :roll:

Leave the fold and still expect a free burger :roll: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer

NaughTTy said:


> Flippin' S3 drivers :roll:
> 
> Leave the fold and still expect a free burger :roll: :lol:


Well definately from Poole Audi i've bought two cars from those robbing.......err.... lovely people  :lol:


----------



## melthesofty

Silver 180 soft top, 2001. I'm quite smitten  
The meeting place for the cruise is right on my route, it's just whether I'll manage to get away from work early enough!


----------



## NaughTTy

melthesofty said:


> Silver 180 soft top, 2001. I'm quite smitten
> The meeting place for the cruise is right on my route, it's just whether I'll manage to get away from work early enough!


The smitten-ness takes a long, long while to wear off 

Just leave work early - take a sicky :roll:

We will be leaving dead on 4pm though - we were late leaving last year and didn't get to the quay until 7pm :roll:


----------



## Gizmo750

digimeisTTer said:


> I used to be liked, but nowadays i get made to sit in a corner with a hat on, but i still go :wink:


You're gonna have to share that hat with me this year fella!


----------



## mattwarner

As a newbie and living in poole iam def gonna be there!! hoping someone will be kind enough to take me out in there mapped 225 and give me that excuse to go see the famous wak!


----------



## NaughTTy

mattwarner said:


> As a newbie and living in poole iam def gonna be there!! hoping someone will be kind enough to take me out in there mapped 225 and give me that excuse to go see the famous wak!


I'm sure someone will be glad to offer Matt - might be difficult for those of us on the quayside but there I'm sure there'll be others available


----------



## thebears

[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## melthesofty

Ew. Rain. Lots of it. No top down action then  Spose I could always get the top down and drive along with a brolly!


----------



## mighTy Tee

Dont worry Mel, it will be dry this afternoon. Sun is shining here in Fareham.

Are you going to make the cruise from the SJB?


----------



## robokn

It is now after it pi55ed down big time


----------



## melthesofty

Yup, planning on being there for the cruise.  
See you later!


----------



## Gizmo750

Today, I shall mostly be driving sideways............

Sorry all but its throwing it down here - again.

Brollies and welly boots this year


----------



## mattwarner

Such a shame though it has been trying to stay sunny today but think the rain is winning, looking forward to seeing everyone there even if it is chucking it down!

Look out for me M9T G W

Matt


----------



## KevtoTTy

Sorry Guys

As per my messages left for John and my conversation with Paul, I am stuck at work in London 

Will see you all on Sunday.

Kev (& Bev)


----------



## Techno

Two and a half hours to go and its glorious sunshine in Bournemouth


----------



## thebears

Another great event down in Poole, the weather even stayed dry for the event itself.

Thanks to all those that made it enjoyable, especially to Paul, Ella, Vic, Penny and David who stayed down for the night and made it the night it should be. Getting wasted!! :roll:

Two years on the bounce and it really is a great night, more should get out and spend the night down in Poole. Some pics of the day. 8)

Phodge's Steaming TT after the down poor!









Driving through the new forest waiting for TTotal









My Car on the Quayside along with the TTOC flags!  









A Red MKII Roadster









Can you see a TTOC flyer on the R8









Another MKII Roadster, I LIKE!









Guess the Car? :?: 









Sun is going 8) 

















The winning owner :wink: sampling a free hot dog!









One for the boys, babe of the night


----------



## digimeisTTer

Good Piccys

I agree 100% on the grey roadster it looked gorgeous!

I had to slum it down in Gizmo's 911 tho' 

Lovely to see all the old faces especially NaughTTy (been 2 years  )

and the new ones (Mel your roadster is mint), shame i didn't get to meet some of you regular guys i've not met before :?

Good night tho'


----------



## NaughTTy

What a fantastic night - great cruise down with thebears and phodge (with respective spouses  ); nice meal at the SJB; lovely drive through the Forest (thanks for leading us all the way to Poole Richard), brilliant weather on the quay and some great looking cars; pretty good bbq but annoyed no vege food they promised for Ella :x and of course the people - brilliant bunch of folk to spend an evening with 

A few mentionables:
Huge thanks to Dale & Jacs, Penny & Dave and Vic for a superb night. Tiramisu anyone? !! :lol: :twisted:

Jay - great to see you again mate and to meet your lovely young laydee. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] - Your car is looking superb as usual - I'm sure you'll miss it if you do decide to move on 

Andy - good to see you again too - It's been too long 

Guy - nice slice of Pork 8) Was that your tyres or my clutch? :wink:

Good to meet newcomer Mel - Glad we didn't scare you off. This is the guy I was talking about - http://www.drivetrain.uk.com/

Thanks to everyone who came and made it the brilliant evening it always is. 

Will post some of my pics next week when I've recovered :roll:


----------



## phodge

NaughTTy said:


> Tiramisu anyone? !! :lol: :twisted:


No, I think I've had quite enough thanks. Or was that the wine...?? :twisted:

As already said, a great night. First time we've been to Poole night, and we thoroughly enjoyed it. Thanks to Paul & Ella, Dale and Jacs and Vic for a great evening and a good cruise on Sat morning.

Good to meet some new people and see some old friends.


----------



## JayGemson

Fantastic night! Lynne and I both really enjoyed ourselves. Great to see everyone again and the TTOC pitch looking so darn professional, better than ever. Thanks to Poole Tourism and Audi for laying it all on and doing a grand job as ever.

Really good to catch up with everyone too - loved the welcome as I pulled in - "JAY BOY!!" :lol:  Cheers for the comments on the car too. If I do decide to move on I'll miss the car a lot and probably everyone I've met a lot more who really make meets like this special.

Dale - wicked photo of my car! Thanks mate. Any chance of a hi-res copy? Your roadster was looking so clean, well impressed.

Paul - car's looking mega shiney as ever and a huge improvement on the new wheels. What was the name of that matt-finish spray you use in the engine bay?

John - wicked to see you even if I did mortally offend you with the suggestion of selling up :? Hope you had fun in Donnington on Sunday.

Mark - apologies about the poor language quality control infront of your little one  Hope he didn't repeat it after we left!! Great to see you too.

Mel - good to meet you and hope you enjoyed your first meet. It's my favourite event in the TT calendar so I hope you keep the roadster long enough to enjoy it again. Cool to cruise with you on the M27 for a short while too, looking very cool 8)

Congrats to Rob for 'Car Of The Night' winner this year, looking superb.


----------



## NaughTTy

JayGemson said:


> Paul - car's looking mega shiney as ever and a huge improvement on the new wheels. What was the name of that matt-finish spray you use in the engine bay?


Cheers Jay - the spray I used is a non-silicon dash spray that Andy (Yellow TT) put me on to - Smart Dash by AutoSmart.

http://www.autosmartproducts.co.uk/interior.cat.shtml - 4th one down on the left.

I do as Andy does/did and use it on the front grill for a satin finish - then I thought I'd try the engine covers too....and the bit at the bottom of the windscreen and all the mini-flaps under the car, and the rear toe point cover. Never used it on the dash though!!! Smells nice too :roll: :wink:

I ordered from my local dealer - call their main number and they'll put you on to your nearest - they delivered in a couple of days, just depends when the lorry is in the area. Really good service from them


----------



## thebears

JayGemson said:


> Dale - wicked photo of my car! Thanks mate. Any chance of a hi-res copy? Your roadster was looking so clean, well impressed.


I've just tried emailing it to you.

Cheers
Dale


----------



## Mike TT

Well guys, got there in the end but not in the TT. Had just come across a few of you leaving the services on the A31 and were amongst you in the traffic. Entered a roundabout about 7 miles from Poole and there was a loud bang from the rear and another as I left the roundabout.
Pulled over in a convienient lane and looked underneath. The main bolt securing the damper, stabaliser link and the lower arm had pulled its thread and let go.
Excellent service from the AA, 40 mins. Fantastic service from Poole Audi who were not only open when the recovery truck arrived (6.10) but Nicky and Joe on service reception stayed behind to book me in and sort out a free courtesy car enabeling me to get to the event. 
Met with David the dealer principal at the quayside and thanked him for the excellent service hi scompany provided.
Is my car new, nearly new, under warranty, purchased from them. NO.
Its a seven year old TTR which has been maintained outside of the dealer network for the last 5 years. Will it keep me in an Audi in the future. Definately YES.


----------



## TTotal

HOW AMAZING !

Cant believe your luck Mike nice one!


----------



## NaughTTy

Mike TT said:


> Well guys, got there in the end but not in the TT. Had just come across a few of you leaving the services on the A31 and were amongst you in the traffic. Entered a roundabout about 7 miles from Poole and there was a loud bang from the rear and another as I left the roundabout.
> Pulled over in a convienient lane and looked underneath. The main bolt securing the damper, stabaliser link and the lower arm had pulled its thread and let go.
> Excellent service from the AA, 40 mins. Fantastic service from Poole Audi who were not only open when the recovery truck arrived (6.10) but Nicky and Joe on service reception stayed behind to book me in and sort out a free courtesy car enabeling me to get to the event.
> Met with David the dealer principal at the quayside and thanked him for the excellent service hi scompany provided.
> Is my car new, nearly new, under warranty, purchased from them. NO.
> Its a seven year old TTR which has been maintained outside of the dealer network for the last 5 years. Will it keep me in an Audi in the future. Definately YES.


Crikey Mike - we did wonder if you were meant to be joining us down there but I hadn't realised what had happened. I think one or two others further back in the line of cruise mentioned something about your strut lying in the road  Sorry we didn't stop and assist - I think it may have caused some traffic carnage if one of us had tried to stop - the others would probably have joined in and blocked the already crawling queues :roll:


----------



## phodge

Good to hear that the AA and Audi managed to sort you out.


----------



## digimeisTTer

I see Rob's in the Bournemouth Echo tonight receiving his award for Car Of The Night 8)

Well done mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Wish I had a job where I could read the paper all day...

:roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Wish I had a job where I could read the paper all day...
> 
> :roll:


He hasn't actually read it yet John - he said he's in it tonight :roll: :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer

Err I have read it


----------



## NaughTTy

digimeisTTer said:


> Err I have read it


Damn, I was trying to get you off the hook :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Why Paul, he's an estate agent...

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Why Paul, he's an estate agent...
> 
> :wink:


Hmm...good point....lazy so-'n'-so :lol: :twisted:


----------



## digimeisTTer

Cheeky buggers! I was on my lunch quarter of an hour 8)


----------

